# *** Clutch Masters Clutch Kits on sale @ CTS Turbo ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*CTS Turbo is proud to offer the complete line of Clutch Masters Clutch Kits and Flywheels. Whether you're looking for a clutch to handle your 700HP drag car, or your 200HP commuter, Clutch Masters and CTS Turbo have what you need. If you're unsure of the right clutch kit for your setup don't hesitate to fire us an email: [email protected] or a PM. We will assess your current modifications, your future plans, and give you the information you need to make the right choice for your car. 



Clutch Masters FX100 clutch kit - 450 shipped - click here 


Clutch Masters said:



The FX100 System uses the Power Plus I Pressure Plate with a custom heavy-duty Steel Back Organic friction disc. This clutch is engineered for heavy-duty street use. It is specifically designed for extended wear and additional clamping force for the enthusiast who has added an exhaust system, an intake system, up to 50hp NO2 upgrade, or other non-forced induction external bolt-ons. It features only slightly increased pedal pressure, longer life than stock, and normal clutch feel during engagement and disengagement for a very smooth operation.

Click to expand...













Clutch Masters FX300 clutch kit - 625.50 shipped - click here 


Clutch Masters said:



The FX300 System uses the Power Plus I Pressure Plate with a Steel Back Segmented Kevlar disc. This clutch is designed for the ultimate street enthusiast or weekend racer running a normally aspirated car equipped with cylinder head work and/or hotter cam(s), or with medium-boost turbo or super-charger, or up to 100hp NO2. The FX300 features only slightly increased pedal pressure, long life disc and positive engagement. **NOT RECOMMENDED FOR ROAD RACING**

Click to expand...













Clutch Masters FX400 clutch kit - 625.50 shipped - click here 


Clutch Masters said:



The FX400 System uses the Power Plus I Pressure Plate with a custom, extremely durable, Sprung Ceramic disc. This is the ultimate extreme duty street and/or road/drag racing system. It is available in a 4 or 6 wing (paddle) configuration, with the 4-wing being the more aggressive setup (please specify which type you prefer). The sprung hub design allows for moderate dampening in high-torque applications, rendering it much more streetable than solid or rigid designs. This disc is designed for long life, outstanding holding capacity, and rapid heat dissipation.

Click to expand...













Clutch Masters FX725 Series - PM for Details












Clutch Masters FX850 Series - PM for Details*


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com check out our new blog


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Tried to go grocery shopping last night. 

Cops had other plans. 






www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com

Our FSI BT Kit in action.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Please check out our blog and facebook for the latest updates: www.ctsturbo.com & www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems


----------



## Ricanese3 (May 2, 2003)

Got my Stage 3 With Upgraded 240 MM Lighten Steel flywheel and love it! You guys had the best price and awesome product. Maybe its time for a new turbo!

Here's a pic of the wagon taken at H20


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

You know you want it!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

> Dear Santa,
> this Christmas I would like the followings:
> FW/Clutch
> ....


Ok here's a scoop guys, Rudolph developed a drinking habit (that red nose isn't magic...) so Santa had to switch to a Eurovan diesel for deliveries. Unfortunately it's pretty cold around the north pole and Santa has no electricity to plug his van in. Save your car the deception when she finds that out on the faithful morning and order from www.ctsturbo.com , we ship everyday, worldwide and no matter the weather!

:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

May be interested in a FX300 kit in the future(I love mine in my GTI). What are my flywheels options? 6sp 02X tranny.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

BumblebVR6 said:


> May be interested in a FX300 kit in the future(I love mine in my GTI). What are my flywheels options? 6sp 02X tranny.


You can go with the steel or alum flywheel, for the most part we recommend the steel flywheels. In my B6 I actually have a 240mm kit with steel flywheel :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Not only does it have a “better than stock” feel. Clutch Masters FX400 also has a “Lighter than stock” Weight savings!

Gotta love what these guys do.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

With such large part volumes going out the door there seems to be piles of this shiny stuff all over the shop. We like shiny things.




























Visit us on our website at ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thanks to everyone that participated in our giant Holiday Sale! We are working as fast as we can to ship every order on time! *

CTS Turbo is your one stop shop for everything performance, maintenance and custom fabrication. 

Clutchmasters clutch kits offer performance and reliability for the right price. - Check them out in our store.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Clutchmasters on SALE! @ CTS Turbo. - we carry a huge variety of kits. Check out our store to see what we can offer for your application.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Who doesn’t like CNC cut billet aluminum parts. Catch can production is still in full force.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Clutch Masters FX400 going into a MK4 R32. - Have a look at our store to see what we offer for your ride.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Clutch Masters Twin Disk FX850 is putting the power to the ground in this monster. Check out this short teaser.



CTS Turbo Blog


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

In stock and ready to ship!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

This Monster MK4 R32 build is putting the power to the ground with a Clutchmasters FX400. Stay tuned at our website and facebook page for more updates.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Weekend bump!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

If you have any questions regarding which clutch setup we recommend, shoot us an email to [email protected] :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

This Stage 4 R32 is putting the power down with a Clutchmasters FX400.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------

